# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Virus qui m'empche d'ouvrir des fichiers

## Jimy6000

Bonjour le Forum
Bien dans la mouise depuis vendredi  ::(: 
Une salet de virus (ou je ne sais quoi) m'empche d'ouvrir certains fichiers
comme Word ou Excel  ::?:  Et fout une de ces Pagaille dans le Pc !  :8O: 
Et Ni MalwareBytes Ni Avira ne dtectent quoi que ce soit !
Autres Symptmes: Il a renomm les fichiers (Voir la photo) Et pas moyen de les supprimer ni de les renommer !
Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ? Svp ?

----------


## Jimy6000

Ou voir en meilleur qualit:
http://cjoint.com/data/htjzJA2WYJ.htm

----------


## pi-2r

Bonjour,

il a renomm tous les fichiers  prsent sur ton pc ou seulement ceux se trouvant dans le dossier "Programme tlcharger" ?

----------


## Jimy6000

Bonjour Pierre
Ce sont les fichiers seulement sur la cl Usb
Mais les fichiers du Ps n'ont pas t renomm.
Les fichiers dont je me sers le plus souvent sont comme corrompu ou illisible  ::(:  Fichiers Word Excel mme dans mes document sont impossibles a ouvrir !
Regardes le lien:
http://cjoint.com/data/htk0XdRUPl.htm
je joins aussi le rapport Hijackthis:

----------


## Jimy6000

Rapport:

----------


## Jimy6000

Bonjour Pierre
Tu m'as abandonn ?
Je sais, c'est pas facile  ::?:  Je me bats contre ce virus depuis vendredi !
Autre chose que j'ai remarqu, Pour les fichiers que je n'arrive pas  
ouvrir, ce ne sont Que les fichiers office 2007 (Pas les 93-2003)
et les plus touchs sont ceux sur la cl Usb.
Mais il y en a quand mme dans mes documents (Office 2007) que 
je n'arrive pas  ouvrir (les plus utilis)
Help  ::help::

----------


## pi-2r

Bonjour,

d'aprs leur site, le rapport d'analyse ne dtecte rien d'alarmant (mme avec les faux post-it )...
Donc si je comprends bien, il n'y a que les fichiers office 2007 qui sont crypts et se sont tous ceux prsents sur la cl usb ?

Tlcharge l'outil Autoruns de chez Microsoft, il permet de lister tous les programmes qui se lancent au dmarrage. Pour ne pas surcharger l'affichage il faut veiller  cocher les paramtres suivants : Verifiy Code Signature et Hide Microsoft Signed Entries, se trouvant l'option du menu. Il est  not que l'onglet Logon liste tous les programmes excuts  l'ouverture d'une session. 
Aprs a toi de voir les programmes  ont lieux d'etre prsent ou non sur ton pc...

Si tu ne trouves rien, tlcharge l'une des iso bootable pour scanner ton os:
- AVG
- Kaspersky

bon courage  ::ccool::

----------


## Jimy6000

Bonjour Pi-2r
Et merci de ton aide  ::): 
Il est bien cet utilitaire AutoRun ! 
Il trouve pas mal de trucs dont certaines cls de registre Caduc 
On peut cliquer "Jump to" et a nous amne directement aux cls concern !
a c'est bien !  ::ccool:: 
Par contre il y a des cls que je ne comprends pas :


> HKLM\Software\Classes\Directory\Background\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers


 Et l'application inhrente  cette cle est:



> XXX Groove GFS Context Menu Handler XXX    Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Extensions    (Verified) Microsoft Corporation    d:\program files\microsoft office\office14\grooveex.dll


Dis moi, c'est normal tous ces X ? 
Pour ta question:
Ce sont les fichiers prsent sur la cl Usb ET ceux dans mes documents qui sont rendu inaccessible 
J'espre pouvoir trouver quelque chose  ::?: 
En tout cas merci de ton aide.
Cdlt

----------


## Jimy6000

Bonjour le Forum
Alors c'tait bien un virus que j'ai trouv 
Un Autorun.inf 
Que j'ai du supprimer manuellement tant donn qu'il tait vrouill
Merci de ton aide en tout cas  ::): 
Cdlt

----------


## tigzy

Salut

Dans le mme genre, tu aurais pu utiliser USBFix
(Tu peux toujours d'ailleurs).
En plus de virer les infections USB, il vaccine les lecteurs

----------

